# The Turkey Roost "Bass Pro Seminar Turkey Seminar"



## Turkeyroost2 (Dec 1, 2007)

UPCOMING SEMINAR ANNOUNCEMENT
The Turkey Roost "Turkey Mounting Showcase

DATE: March 29 & 30, 2008
TIME: 11 a.m. thru 3 p.m.
VENUE: Bass Pro Shop
LOCATION: Columbia, Missouri

EVENT NAME: 
The Turkey Roost 
"Turkey Mounting Showcase"

EVENT OVERVIEW

The Bass Pro Shop and World-Class Taxidermists, Rick Morris & Drake Morris have teamed up to showcase turkey mounting at its best. In this event, both Rick and Drake will share important tips on the methods of turkey mounting. Also, you will have the opportunity to attend three showcases on March 29th and three showcases on March 30th. As a special feature of this seminar, we will answer any questions you have pertaining to the turkey mounting process and craftsmanship. As we have had a long-standing relationship with Bass Pro, we are scheduled to make special appearances in other store locations as our next "Turkey Mounting Showcase" will be held in Independence, Missouri. If you haven't had the opportunity to visit the new Columbia store, stop by and browse the various departments. The Columbia facility is immaculate and the professional staff will assist you. For more information on our upcoming events, please contact our office at (660) 665-8109

Best Regards,

Rick Morris, Taxidermist
The Turkey Roost

Drake Morris, Taxidermist
The Turkey Roost


----------

